# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Un límite a la propiedad agraria afectaría el desarrollo del agro peruano

## Bruno Cillóniz

Según la Cámara de Comercio de Lima.  _El gremio empresarial reacciona contra las iniciativas legislativas que proponer fijar límites de posesión. El Congreso debatiría al respecto mañana en su Comisión Permanente_.   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* “Una eventual intervención estatal en el mercado generaría desconfianza e inseguridad en la inversión privada, afectando el desarrollo que este sector (el agropecuario) viene registrando”, manifestó la Cámara de Comercio de Lima (CCL) reaccionando de esta manera contra las iniciativas legislativas que proponen establecer un límite a la propiedad agrícola privada. 
“Las inversiones requieren libertad para ajustarse a las escalas que determinan la tecnología y el mercado, lo cual puede variar con el tiempo y en consecuencia requerir ajustes”, sostiene y agrega: “Por ello, es fundamental tener libertad absoluta de decidir el tamaño de la inversión y de la propiedad vinculada”. 
Según apunta la CCL, el sector agropecuario ha registrado un crecimiento acumulado de 29.4% entre 2004 y 2009, representa 7.6% del PBI y este año reportaría un crecimiento de 4.4%. 
“El crecimiento acumulado refleja las inversiones dirigidas a modernizar el sector y así aprovechar las oportunidades que ofrecen los acuerdos comerciales que ha suscrito el Perú”, acota la nota, que destaca que el desarrollo del agro peruano entre 2000 y 2009 permitió que el número de destinos de los productos agrícolas se duplicara, pasando de 52 a 100 países. 
En ese contexto, para el gremio empresarial la iniciativa legislativa representa “un atentado contra los fundamentos de una economía social de libre mercado, que ha permitido reducir la pobreza en los últimos años”. 
Lamenta que el Congreso “evoque el fantasma de la Reforma Agraria que generó al Perú décadas de atraso y postergación, principalmente, de la población más pobre del país”. 
Recordó que es el Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (INDECOPI) la entidad pública que vela “porque no se presenten situaciones que afecten el normal desenvolvimiento del mercado”. En ese sentido, la CCL sugirió –de ser necesario- revisar la normativa del INDECOPI para prevenir dichos casos.  *Proyectos de ley* 
Actualmente existen en el Congreso de la República dos proyectos de ley que ponen medidas a las propiedades agrícolas: uno de mayoría, cuyo tope son 10 mil Has y, otro, de minoría, de 40 mil Has. 
El primer proyecto, presentado por la congresista Gloria Ramos (grupo parlamentario Compromiso Democrático) podría ser tratado mañana por la Comisión Permanente (que cumple las funciones del Pleno del Congreso hasta fines de julio) según informaron en la Comisión Agraria del ente legislativo. 
No obstante, la realización del debate sobre la iniciativa dependería de que la Junta de Portavoces del Congreso (constituida por miembros de cada grupo político) ponga en agenda el tema. “Es posible que se defina antes de que empiece el nuevo ciclo legislativo en agosto”, comentaron en la Comisión.Temas similares: Artículo: Límite de propiedad de la tierra debe estar vinculado a la seguridad alimentaria Los límites a la propiedad de la tierra agraria en zonas de la costa Artículo: La crisis griega afectaría al agro peruano Los límites a la propiedad de la tierra agraria en zonas de la costa Frenan el debate sobre la ley de límite de propiedad de tierras agrícolas

----------

